
Anyvite takes aim at the Evite juggernaut - jmorin007
http://thestandard.com/news/2008/08/06/anyvite-takes-aim-evite-juggernaut
======
fallentimes
Based on usability alone, it's not even a competition. The biggest hurdle is
getting people to change their ways. Last time I checked more people used
yahoo mail or hotmail than gmail. Luckily, anyvite has built in advertising
(of the the Anyvite product) any time someone uses it to hold an event.

------
netcan
I never use Evite (no one evites me either) so I may not 'get it'. But I don't
think anyvite necessarily needs to get people to switch (though maybe
declaring war is probably good for PR).

There is potential in the many people who have never used evite. I think
anyvite has more of a chance for after work drinks or meals (maybe you need to
reserve a table) an other casual & short notice stuff like that. It's probably
good timing for a second wave of this kind of thing as mobile internet is
getting a critical mass.

------
fourlittlebees
Evite is a complete pain to use, and confusing to anyone who's never used it
before. I think the bar here was set pretty low.

~~~
akd
The bar for the _product_ is certainly low. The bar for _adoption_ is a much
tougher challenge... hopefully Anyvite figures out a way to handle it.

------
jawngee
I _heart_ anyvite. I use it weekly to organize a poker game.

(If there are any NYC HN people who play 1-2/2-5 NL, give me a holler).

